# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  PROGRAMA MODULAR EN AGRONEGOCIOS  SOSTENIBLES

## EVENTOS IPMA

Los invitamos a participar de nuestro programa modular en Agronegocios Sostenibles con  las siguientes capacitaciones:  _1.- CURSO TALLER : PRODUCCIÓN ORGÁNICA DE QUINUA Y COMERCIALIZACIÓN- "El Grano de Oro de los Andes"; del 6 al 8 de noviembre del 2014 
2_.- _CURSO TALLER: MANEJO ECOLÓGICO DE PLAGAS PARA CULTIVOS DE AGROEXPORTACIÓN_; _del 13 al 15 de noviembre del 2014._ 
Ambos eventos incluyen un visita guiada a campo (El de Quinua en la INIA La Molina y el de Manejo Ecológico de Plagas en el  Fundo Agroecológico HECOSAN - Santa Rosa de Quives en Canta).  
Las charlas teóricas se efectuaran en el Auditorio de la Red de Acción en Agricultura Alternativa - RAAA, sito en Calle Julio Rodavero 682, Urb. Las Brizas , Lima cercado (referencia cuadra 16 avenida la Alborada, altura  cruce con la Avenida Mariano Cornejo a 4 cuadras de la  Plaza de las banderas). 
Se adjunta las convocatorias de los eventos.. 
Inscripciones abiertas   
Las Vacantes son Limitadas (35 participantes).  
Reserve sus vacantes escribiéndonos a los correos que se indican en los afiches. 
Saludos Fraternos  Convocatoria Curso Producción Organica de Quinua.jpgAfiche MEP.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Mistura asegurará prácticas productivas sostenibles con alimentos peruanos Artículo: Mistura asegurará prácticas productivas sostenibles con alimentos peruanos Artículo: FAO aboga por sistemas alimentarios más sostenibles Artículo: Designan a la jefa del Servicio de Certificación Ambiental para las Inversiones Sostenibles Sólo el 1% de la madera que se consume en España procede de bosques sostenibles

----------

